# Heeling and then some!



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

WOW that was totaly impressive! That was total harmony in motion. The dog had fun for sure. I can't beleave the the lady had 3 judges on her tail, holy moly. Thanks for sharing the video with us.
Elke


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Holy!!! That was amazing. I don't think you will see the boys and I in that competition.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

That was really amazing. Been working with Hunter on heel, it's also unlikely that we would be in that competition.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

What an amazing team! I hope they won their class!  

The three men in black suits stalking them really creep me out. LOL.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, that's amazing!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah they're a bit competitive over there with obedience... I think there's seven levels. 

It's very neat to watch though!

Lana


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That was incredible!! Thanks for posting it


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

We Americans are such BABIES when it comes to obedience!

What a lovely working team they are.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is when I get upset for being Tucker's ower. If I hold a treat in my hand he would do all of this. It's the poor trainer in me (lazy really) that has held him back.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Pretty amazing stuff!

Wonder of the dog had a sore neck after?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

That was just amazing, I have never seen anything like that before what a beautiful pair, you can see the love in both of them.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah would have tackled me after 20 steps, pinned me down, found the treat, and walked away with a happy wag and a "what were you thinking" bubble over his head.

Amazing control and pair....I can only dream at this point, but we are working on it. : )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I started chuckling about 2 minutes in because I got thinking that the judges must be exhausted after the whole day is over - they've walked the route over and over and over with every competitor!

Steph, I've seen videos of you and Quiz doing attention heeling and honestly, it looks like you two had more fun!

Kimm don't knock yourself, you love your boy deeply, he is happy, healthy, and trained to share your life as you need him to, you couldn't ask for anymore than that.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! That is IMPRESSIVE! I cannot imagine the amount of work that went into training that, but the end result is a beautiful team!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I sent this video to all my Open Class students and told them to memorize the heeling pattern for class this Wedesday. I can't wait!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I loved watching this, but I hope our instructor didnt see it!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That was incredible! Is that an average heeling pattern?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

beautiful heeling, got a feeling though that in AKC that elbow out position would get penalized. I have a friend who is a judge and he tells me that everytime he sees that kind of heeling here he gets his pencil out.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

That was incredible!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That looks like rally on steroids (and without direction signs)!! The slow is slightly less noticeable, but with the fast it really stands out how long she's jogging along. There's a cardio workout for you!! What an impressive pair!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,incredible.Some cookie she has for this pup!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

First, I watched the dog and the second time watching the team working together. Lastly, I watched her wonderful footwork on the turns. This was just breathtaking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

First, I watched the dog and the second time watching the team working together. Lastly, I watched her wonderful footwork on the turns and even the straightaways.This was just breathtaking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hank-

I'm GLAD, wait, MORE than glad you gave everyone here on the forum a taste of the Crufts heeling! It really is incredible how these dogs are SOOO focused on the handlers and making slight mistakes, or no mistakes at all. It truly fascinates me! 

I know for sure that what we have here in the States is easy...but yet people complain about the heeling patterns! LOL! I think we should show them a tape of that...and then see what they have to say then!  I know there has been talk of *some* people wanting that kind of heeling patterns in the States...but you know the old folks and some of the Rally addicts (I'm not saying I HATE Rally...I'm just saying that Rally is TOO easy at times...and it's supposed to help people to prepare for the obedience ring...but around here, it hasn't) they would be crying and complaining up and down the wall to the AKC. I guess we can never make anyone happy...can we?


----------

